# Fishing Partner wanted



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

I am new to the area and have no idea of Salt Water fishing.
I have most of the gear to go but could it would be nice to not go with someone who knows what is going on.

Not much of a drinker.
><>


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Durant said:


> I am new to the area and have no idea of Salt Water fishing.
> I have most of the gear to go but could it would be nice to not go with someone who knows what is going on.
> 
> Not much of a drinker.
> ><>


Me & a group of friends do a lot of fishing out at Bob Sykes bridge. We go a few times a week usually. Check under piers & bridges reports & check out some of our reports. We actually went last night. You'd be more than welcome to join us & we'd try to put you on some good fish!


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

Thats cool. Let me know when you guys head out to the Bob Sykes again.
I tried to PM you my number but could not find a way to do that.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Durant said:


> Thats cool. Let me know when you guys head out to the Bob Sykes again.
> I tried to PM you my number but could not find a way to do that.


No worries man, 608-558-9386 is my number. Name is Sawyer. Just shoot me a text so I have your number & I'll let you know the next time we go out there!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am headed out tonight for some sharks if you want to join us. Give me a call if so...850-375-4299


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> I am headed out tonight for some sharks if you want to join us. Give me a call if so...850-375-4299


I so wish I had found this earlier I am going to text you any way so maybe next time


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

You guys got room for one more? Been taking my son over to alabama point(west side) every friday and sunday for the past month. Not a single red. Some flounder and plenty of mangrove snapper. A few big ladyfish, nothing huge. 
Years ago, me and my brother in law used to wade out behind boy on a dolphin and do pretty good somedays. That was probably 15 or so years ago...
3 kids stifled my fishing for awhile. But my boy is fishing crazy now. Me too.


----------



## Durant (Oct 26, 2013)

*Hey*



orbiting headquarters said:


> You guys got room for one more? Been taking my son over to alabama point(west side) every friday and sunday for the past month. Not a single red. Some flounder and plenty of mangrove snapper. A few big ladyfish, nothing huge.
> Years ago, me and my brother in law used to wade out behind boy on a dolphin and do pretty good somedays. That was probably 15 or so years ago...
> 3 kids stifled my fishing for awhile. But my boy is fishing crazy now. Me too.


Nothing is currently set in stone 
I was looking for fishing partners because I have no clue what I'm doing.
So yeah if you ever want to fish the Bob Sykes or something just let me know.
I don't have a car so I am limited to what I can walk to Bob Sykes is about 2 miles away so it can be walked.
As soon as I get a pier cart I will venture a little further.
Can't wait to get my car fixed.


----------

